# Vince - Old English Sheepdog



## South East Dog Rescue (Feb 10, 2012)

*ADOPT ME*

Gorgeous Vince is a 2 -3 year old, old English sheepdog who hasn't had the best start in life. Vince spent the first few years of his ...life as a family pet in ireland until he bit the postman. After this he was chained up on the front lawn where people would throw things at him, shout at him and we are told by neighbors..kick him. Vince was taken in my a caring person in Ireland and immediately took him to the vets to find he had a massive ear infection and a terrible skin complaint which resulted in the vets clipping his matted coat. Underneath they found a thick piece of wood embedded in his side which thankfully was removed. Sadly his rescuer couldn't keep him long term due to her own illness but she alerted us to his plight and we couldn't not help.

Vince has been a pleasure to watch thrive and learn to trust again with us. Gone in the terrified grumbling dog who arrived here 6 months ago. Vince now cannot wait to jump up and kiss you and it's impossible to walk past his kennel without stopping to give him cuddle! He has not show any signs of aggression with people here whatsoever. We can only speculate, but maybe his skin and eR infection, coupled with a splinter of wood embedded in his side caused him to bite the postman. Sadly we will never know for sure...
Vince has been neutered, vaccinated and microchipped.

Vince has made some female doggy friends within the sanctuary, but is not good with small dogs and other male dogs so he will need a home prepared to work on this. We have a resident behaviorist who will be able to work on any issues with the new home should they arise.

I have grown so very emotionally attached to Vince and am so proud of how far he has come in such a short space of time. Seeing vince settled in his new home will be the best start of 2012 that I could wish for.

VINCE IS CURRENTLY WITH SOUTH EAST DOG RESCUE IN SWANLEY, KENT, BUT WE REHOME ALL OVER THE COUNTRY.

If you can offer Vince or any of our dogs, a place in your heart and your home, please call Kymm on 07886 620009 or email [email protected] 

Vince could potentially live with a medium to large female dog. Given how badly he has been treated in the past we are looking only for a home without children, and without cats.

We can't think of a better start to the year than for Vince to find the forever home he has been patiently waiting for. Please make 2012 the year that Vince's 
future changes for the better.....


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Hope he gets his forever home soon. He's lovely.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Being the owner of an OES who suffers from skin complaints, I know how dramatically their mood can be affected by this (I'm sure this is the same for all breeds).

I wish so much that I could help Vince. We presently have a male OES and a little dog to boot, so doesn't sound like we would be the right family for him anyway.

They are such wonderful, soppy, intelligent, loyal, fun dogs. I really hope he finds his forever home very soon. I will cross post.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:cryingoor Vince, what a horrible start to life he's had - it never ceases to amaze me how cruel people can be.

He looks lovely and I hope that he finds a loving forever home with people who will give him the devotion he needs.

Please keep us updated with how he goes on.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I have posted this on my OES fb page group hope he finds his forever home soon, he is lovely


----------



## su1001 (Feb 16, 2012)

I would love to give him a home, unfortunately im in wales and cant get to the south east as have no transport ! not fair !!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Good Luck Vince! ! Lovely fella you sound, I am in the South East but not allowed 4 dogs  plus you wouldnt want to live with Dylan the nutter right now. 

Hope you find your forever home soon.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh god its heartbreaking seeing an oes in rescue, especially as im so local!! BUT he wouldnt wanna be with my grizzy boy, good luck vince.. will put the word out around here people are always asking me about grizz maybe i can get some interest somewhere.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in tears reading this post. And people think they are superior to animals, what a joke!

I was mulling it over until I read that he doesn't get on with male dogs. You just have to tell us that he has found a good home.


----------



## South East Dog Rescue (Feb 10, 2012)

Vince is still looking for his forever home, hopefully he will find one soon.


----------



## South East Dog Rescue (Feb 10, 2012)

Vince has made amazing progress at South East Dog Rescue. Could you help continue his journey and give him a home of his own this winter?


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh would you just look at the size of those paws!! He is lovely, are you sure hes not a great dane x?? lol he looks huge.  I will tell my mum about him, we had a few OES when i was growing up and i know she is looking for another dog after her was pts last year.


----------



## simonbrown (May 20, 2013)

Hi There 

as an OES owner myself, I was wondering did Vince find a new home ?

Simon


----------



## South East Dog Rescue (Feb 10, 2012)

Vince is in a home and we are keeping everything crossed it works out for him, he is not the easiest rehome due to things that happened to him in his previous life


----------



## simonbrown (May 20, 2013)

That's great news, thanks for the update


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Bless him the poor lad, i hope his home works out. and simon nice to see another oes owner here. Get into dog chat and post us all some photos!!


----------



## sgts (Dec 6, 2015)

South East Dog Rescue said:


> *ADOPT ME*
> 
> Gorgeous Vince is a 2 -3 year old, old English sheepdog who hasn't had the best start in life. Vince spent the first few years of his ...life as a family pet in ireland until he bit the postman. After this he was chained up on the front lawn where people would throw things at him, shout at him and we are told by neighbors..kick him. Vince was taken in my a caring person in Ireland and immediately took him to the vets to find he had a massive ear infection and a terrible skin complaint which resulted in the vets clipping his matted coat. Underneath they found a thick piece of wood embedded in his side which thankfully was removed. Sadly his rescuer couldn't keep him long term due to her own illness but she alerted us to his plight and we couldn't not help.
> 
> ...


Hi
I am looking for a female OES preferably one about 5-7 years old, for my mum and dad,our family have had this bread for over 50 years. they have recently lost the girl and still have an old boy, who was rescue, looking for a soul mate for him.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is over 2 1/2 years old. If you are looking for a OES to rehome, please google the Old English Sheepdog Breed Rescue. I am closing this now.


----------

